# PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen



## repe (15. Juli 2018)

*PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Hallo!

Eben wollte ich es mir mit meiner alten PS2 (Slim) vor dem TV gemütlich machen, als ich merke, dass ich das Ding gar nicht anstecken kann. Ich hab das Verbindungskabel der PS2 mit den 3 bunten Steckern, aber mein TV hat nur HDMI, USB und Scart bzw. natürlich Antenne und Audio. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit um die PS nutzen zu können?

Danke!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Brauchst ein Adapter zu Scart Anschluss.
Z.B.: SpeaKa Professional SCART / Cinch Adapter [1x SCART-Stecker - 3x Cinch-Buchse] Schwarz kaufen


----------



## repe (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschlieÃŸen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Brauchst ein Adapter zu Scart Anschluss.
> Z.B.: SpeaKa Professional SCART / Cinch Adapter [1x SCART-Stecker - 3x Cinch-Buchse] Schwarz kaufen



Ah, supi...das ist ja gar keine mal so teure Lösung. Danke!!


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

PS2 HDMI Audio Video Konverter Adapter w / 3,5 mm Audio Ausgang HDTV Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sonst noch auf HDMI.


----------



## Bandicoot (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Den Adapter auf HDMI hab ich auch, funzt,


----------



## buggs001 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Für die WII habe ich mir zuletzt auch einen Adapter auf HDMI besorgt und das funktioniert gut.

Ich würde mir einen für HDMI holen, den kann man bei aktuellen TVs sicher länger nutzen.


----------



## the_move (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Besser wäre ein vollwertiges Scart Kabel und kein Adapter für Cinch.


----------



## jlnprssnr (15. August 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Korrekt, am besten nach "Playstation 2 RGB Kabel" suchen


----------



## attilarw (15. August 2018)

*AW: PS2 an "modernen" TV anschließen*

Ich habe so einen Adapter für meine PS2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist dann die Einstellung wie im Menü zu sehen. 
Manchmal hüpft das Bild etwas hoch und runter leicht, ich weiß nicht woran dass liegt. Manchmal geht es auch weg wenn ich die PS2 neu starte, ich spiele jetzt nicht mehr wirklicha uf der PS2, vllt liegt es auch am Gerät selbst mittlerweile.

Ansonsten funktioniert das alles und auch der Sound kommt durch das HDMI Kabel an den Monitor bzw. geht bei mir vom Monitor eben zu den Boxen.


YouTube


----------

